# Track days and OEM brakes.



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

For all you that have been in the track. On a standard TT, how are the breaks doing? How about Revo Stg2? and OEM brakes? 
Just wondering, spring is close and this car need some breathing...


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DarthTTs)*

I've been to the track several times with my TT. The stock brakes work really well. (I have a 3.2 so the front rotors are 345x30 and the rear rotors are 310x22.) I check rotor temperatures after each session. Last month at Thunderhill my temps were in the low 400's when the weather was cool in the 50's, and I ran for close to two hours over a whole day. In hotter weather the temps start to climb.
Those temps are moderate to high, but still safe. I run Motul RBF600 fluid (which I flush yearly), and Carbotech XP10 pads front and XP8 pads rear. I have no additional want of stopping ability right now. I just wish the pads were easier/quicker to swap out, which would be a key factor in looking at BBKs in the future.
Good fluid and thick pads and rotors are all you really need to have to be safe at the track.


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

at the very least.. pads, lines, fluid must be upgraded. stock wont last very long.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (egi9489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *egi9489* »_at the very least.. pads, lines, fluid must be upgraded. stock wont last very long.

I've said it before, stock will last about 1 day. My TTS has the stock 340x30. I warped them after 1 day at Watkins Glen. After the 2nd day, they were unbearable. This was in the summer. Braking from 125 to about 40 twice per lap. I didn't baby them. Braked as deep as possible, and stood on them. Performance was great (no fade), but brake temp was 800+ at the end of a 30 minute session. They were literally smoking. It was an impressive sight.
So, if you plan on really pushing them, you'll need new rotors as well. I've only found one possible option where you can get a decent rotor without changing calipers. That's Stasis. They apparently sell an Alcon 2-piece floating slotted rotor that will fit the stock caliper with an adapter arm. It's $995/pair. You can now find slotted or drilled 1-piece replacement rotors for around $200, but I'm not convinced they are adequate.
Otherwise, it's a big brake kit. That's $2700-$4000 just for the fronts! Options are TT RS brakes, Brembo, Alcon, or Stoptech.
If you plan on "taking it easy" on the brakes at the track, then pads should do it. I just don't see the point in that. Taking a car on a race track is an intoxicating experience. Enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## loadedGOLF R (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

good info Doc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

What's the difference between the stock rotors and the Stasis units? (Can't find the rotors listed on the web site, only big brake kits.)


_Modified by JimInSF at 9:57 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
I've said it before, stock will last about 1 day. My TTS has the stock 340x30. I warped them after 1 day at Watkins Glen. After the 2nd day, they were unbearable. This was in the summer. Braking from 125 to about 40 twice per lap. I didn't baby them. Braked as deep as possible, and stood on them. Performance was great (no fade), but brake temp was 800+ at the end of a 30 minute session. They were literally smoking. It was an impressive sight.

If you are seeing rotor temperatures that high, you are abusing your brakes. A friend of mine did the same thing at Laguna Seca and ended up spending $1000 rebuilding all four calipers because the piston seals melted.
Braking should be a gentle maneuver, squeezing the brakes ever so progressively until you've reached your maximum corner entry speed. This makes for the smoothest weight transfer. Smooth driving gives you the best lap times. When I ride with the pro drivers at the Audi Sportscar Experience, this is exactly what they do. It's incredible.
http://www.nasaproracing.com/h....html


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_What's the difference between the stock rotors and the Stasis units? (Can't find the rotors listed on the web site, only big brake kits.)

"Floating" rotors are a two-piece design. A friction ring is attached loosely to the hat (which attaches to the hub on the car. The loose connection means the rotor is less likely to deform when it gets really hot.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (eweu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eweu* »_If you are seeing rotor temperatures that high, you are abusing your brakes....blah, blah, blah...

Guess I suck, then. 
But seriously, I didn't abuse the brakes. I _used_ them according to the rest of the car's abilities. You're right that you need to transition your mass smoothly. The TT is a very well-behaving track car (even Road & Track agrees). This allows you to brake very hard without unsettling the car. The stock brakes are made for street driving, and they are very good at that. They are not made for track driving...simple as that. The TT just needs better brakes if you want to drive it at the track at the limit of the car's abilities. 
For reference, here's a quote from Stoptech..."After six stops from 80mph, and then four stops from 100 mph, the front rotors reached 804 °F..." That's in reference to a 350Z with the "performance" brake setup. The 355mm front brake kit dropped the temperature by 200+ degrees, with a negligible improvement in stopping distance. Read the article http://www.zeckhausen.com/testing_brakes.htm.
Bottom line...warping my rotors wasn't because I drove incorrectly. It's because the stock braking components aren't designed for track use.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_What's the difference between the stock rotors and the Stasis units? (Can't find the rotors listed on the web site, only big brake kits.)_Modified by JimInSF at 9:57 AM 2-27-2010_

Try this... http://www.stasisengineering.c...D=182 
The text says they are an upgrade to the 2.0T brakes, but when you select the 3.2L they come up as an option.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Just a quick update, as I continue to research this whole braking situation.
There is a theory that rotors don't actually warp. Rather, the high temperatures cause pad material to break down and transfer to the disc. This is where racing pads come in. Supposedly they are more resistant to breaking down at high temperature.
You can read about this here...http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...html#.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

If i was a track junky i would go Ceramic all the way.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (The Pretender)*


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Great read DrDomm, thanks for posting - very interesting! Perhaps it's just a matter of treating the brakes right and that's why others have found the stock TTS brakes serviceable for occasional track use.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_Great read DrDomm, thanks for posting - very interesting! Perhaps it's just a matter of treating the brakes right and that's why others have found the stock TTS brakes serviceable for occasional track use.

There are many factors. The particular track you go to is probably the most important. I was at Watkins Glen, a big fast track with some relatively hard braking zones. Another member here, Christian (ectimm), "warped" his TTS rotors at Road America. If you go to a smaller/slower track that doesn't have hard braking, you may not have a problem.
Another possible factor is ESP. A few guys speculated that I may have left the ESP on for the session my brakes were smoking. I couldn't remember. You can imagine that as you lose a little traction while driving hard, the ECU is telling the brakes to work at times you wouldn't normally use them. Add that to the typical hard braking you need to do, and your brakes are gonna overheat. Remember to turn the ESP off!
Lastly, I was just looking at my Q7's brakes...they are 4-piston fixed calipers. That's a much more "track friendly" design that the stock single piston floating calipers on the TT/TTS. Kinda odd.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (loadedGOLF R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loadedGOLF R* »_good info Doc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
I've said it before, stock will last about 1 day. My TTS has the stock 340x30. I warped them after 1 day at Watkins Glen. After the 2nd day, they were unbearable. This was in the summer. Braking from 125 to about 40 twice per lap. I didn't baby them. Braked as deep as possible, and stood on them. Performance was great (no fade), but brake temp was 800+ at the end of a 30 minute session. They were literally smoking. It was an impressive sight.
So, if you plan on really pushing them, you'll need new rotors as well. I've only found one possible option where you can get a decent rotor without changing calipers. That's Stasis. They apparently sell an Alcon 2-piece floating slotted rotor that will fit the stock caliper with an adapter arm. It's $995/pair. You can now find slotted or drilled 1-piece replacement rotors for around $200, but I'm not convinced they are adequate.
Otherwise, it's a big brake kit. That's $2700-$4000 just for the fronts! Options are TT RS brakes, Brembo, Alcon, or Stoptech.
If you plan on "taking it easy" on the brakes at the track, then pads should do it. I just don't see the point in that. Taking a car on a race track is an intoxicating experience. Enjoy it to the fullest.


By the way Doc, 
Just a question. You said you have the stock TTS rotors, 340mm. Europrice has a TTS package and the rotors are 345mm. What am I missing?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (egi9489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *egi9489* »_at the very least.. pads, lines, fluid must be upgraded. stock wont last very long.

What kind of lines? where can I buy them? ECStunning only h as OEM....


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

go to ECS and look under the A3 3.2 or even the MkV GTI, the fitment is all the same.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*

DarthTTs, it is possible they are selling a slightly larger rotor, but it could be a mistake in the listing. The TTS and 3.2 V6 TT have the same brakes, using 340mm rotors.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Brakes on the 3.2 and TTS use 340mm discs but the A3/S3/R32 use 345mm discs


----------



## supermoto (Feb 9, 2010)

does the 3.2 s-line have the same brakes as the regular? even though it has the 19" wheels? if so how big of a rotor can you fit without interference?


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

3.2 and TTS brakes are the same only the TTS have clip-on logo's


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

Pretender,
Those ceramic brakes look really cool. How much are they???
supermoto,
My TT S-line has 19's. I guess you can fit even the 370mm TT RS brakes on them, as 18'' is a requisite (?) I'm just guessing, I'm really new to this BBK world


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthTTs* »_Pretender,
Those ceramic brakes look really cool. How much are they???

18-20.000,- Euro's.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

That's why they could only afford Hankook tires in the end

which is really funny for a company car. tires are a HUGE factor in stopping distance. HUGE!


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (The Pretender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Pretender* »_
18-20.000,- Euro's.























OK, Im having my lines changed, and pads...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*

I think i need to change my pants after seeing those ceramics!!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_Guess I suck, then. 
But seriously, I didn't abuse the brakes. I _used_ them according to the rest of the car's abilities. You're right that you need to transition your mass smoothly. The TT is a very well-behaving track car (even Road & Track agrees). This allows you to brake very hard without unsettling the car. The stock brakes are made for street driving, and they are very good at that. They are not made for track driving...simple as that. The TT just needs better brakes if you want to drive it at the track at the limit of the car's abilities. 
For reference, here's a quote from Stoptech..."After six stops from 80mph, and then four stops from 100 mph, the front rotors reached 804 °F..." That's in reference to a 350Z with the "performance" brake setup. The 355mm front brake kit dropped the temperature by 200+ degrees, with a negligible improvement in stopping distance. Read the article http://www.zeckhausen.com/testing_brakes.htm.
Bottom line...warping my rotors wasn't because I drove incorrectly. It's because the stock braking components aren't designed for track use. 

Well, I'm not sure I entirely buy this - maybe the ESP was abusing your brakes on this course, or something else was going on. C&D drove the TTS in repeated laps around VIR and described the brakes as follows: "Though not as powerful or fade-free as the brakes of the Porsches, the TTS seems eager to be hauled down from triple-digit speeds." The track includes two sections requiring 130 to 40 type slows, not different from what you describe, and they lapped in the car repeatedly for two days. Also, in the same test, by comparison since you mentioned the 350z, they cooked the brakes on their 370z badly enough that they actually crashed the car - so maybe the TTS brakes do ok in occasional track duty. The autojourno reviews (for what they're worth) have generally lavished praise on them. (That said, if I was going to spend a day at the track doing those kinds of speeds for extended periods I might think to swap on some higher operating temp pads...)


_Modified by JimInSF at 6:40 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_Brakes on the 3.2 and TTS use 340mm discs but the A3/S3/R32 use 345mm discs









So I guess my next question will be, OEM R32 rottors (345mm) will fit the TT?








I mean, Slotted/drilled rotors for the R32 are 250 USD...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_(That said, if I was going to spend a day at the track doing those kinds of speeds for extended periods I might think to swap on some higher operating temp pads...)

That said, after all this discussion I may just try out that option due to cost. Stock rotors are inexpensive, and if I ruin another set...cheaper than a brake kit.
The other thing I forgot to mention about track days... You should take a cool-down lap. And honestly, that last session where I had the "smoking rotors", my instructor and I lost track of time and only had less than a mile of cool-down.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_
Well, I'm not sure I entirely buy this - maybe the ESP was abusing your brakes on this course, or something else was going on. C&D drove the TTS in repeated laps around VIR and described the brakes as follows: "Though not as powerful or fade-free as the brakes of the Porsches, the TTS seems eager to be hauled down from triple-digit speeds." The track includes two sections requiring 130 to 40 type slows, not different from what you describe, and they lapped in the car repeatedly for two days. Also, in the same test, by comparison since you mentioned the 350z, they cooked the brakes on their 370z badly enough that they actually crashed the car - so maybe the TTS brakes do ok in occasional track duty. The autojourno reviews (for what they're worth) have generally lavished praise on them. (That said, if I was going to spend a day at the track doing those kinds of speeds for extended periods I might think to swap on some higher operating temp pads...)

The TTS cars used at the Audi Sportscar Experience at Infineon use the stock brake calipers. I only assume they use uprated pads. Those cars are only driven on the track and they obviously have no problems.
This is a case where the stock brakes are very good, and a BBK would be even better. You really can't go wrong. Even with upgraded calipers and rotors you want to make sure you have more than half your pad left and plenty of metal left on the rotors, good fluid, properly bedded, etc. It's more about preparation than equipment.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (eweu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eweu* »_The TTS cars used at the Audi Sportscar Experience at Infineon use the stock brake calipers. I only assume they use uprated pads. Those cars are only driven on the track and they obviously have no problems.
This is a case where the stock brakes are very good, and a BBK would be even better. You really can't go wrong. Even with upgraded calipers and rotors you want to make sure you have more than half your pad left and plenty of metal left on the rotors, good fluid, properly bedded, etc. It's more about preparation than equipment.

I thought so - and I'll ask them about whether they're using stock pads or otherwise modifying the cars at all, as I'm doing the ASE there shortly.










_Modified by JimInSF at 11:33 AM 3-8-2010_


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthTTs* »_
So I guess my next question will be, OEM R32 rottors (345mm) will fit the TT?








I mean, Slotted/drilled rotors for the R32 are 250 USD...

I got some 340mm rotors from Ultimot in Germany for 180 euro's + delivery


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_
I got some 340mm rotors from Ultimot in Germany for 180 euro's + delivery









They also have those massive 370mm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*

Any other questions for the Jim Russell & Audi folks at Audi Sportscar Experience while I'm there tomorrow? (I'll be asking what they do to prep the brakes for track use, obviously, including pads, rotors, and fluid, whether they alter any of these or anything else from OEM, etc.)


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_Any other questions for the Jim Russell & Audi folks at Audi Sportscar Experience while I'm there tomorrow? (I'll be asking what they do to prep the brakes for track use, obviously, including pads, rotors, and fluid, whether they alter any of these or anything else from OEM, etc.)

I think just the upgrade path for each car (TT, TTS). I think this has been already covered, but I guess it doesnt hurt to ask again


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*

They use totally stock brakes - no different fluid, pads, nothing. And I found them more than up to the task in repeated hard braking at Sears Point/Infineon, which also has a lot of elevation changes. The Russell/Audi guys' only requirement/advice was not to set the e-brake after lapping sessions.
I wonder if the stock TTS pad material is different than the pad material used on other models, as I've seen a few references to the TTS using sport pads. In any event, they seemed totally fine to me, no fading even after fairly hard use, and with the ESP on during lapping.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

OK.
I will likely give them another shot, since I could replace rotors/pads 10 times and spend less than a full kit.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_They use totally stock brakes - no different fluid, pads, nothing. And I found them more than up to the task in repeated hard braking at Sears Point/Infineon, which also has a lot of elevation changes. The Russell/Audi guys' only requirement/advice was not to set the e-brake after lapping sessions.
I wonder if the stock TTS pad material is different than the pad material used on other models, as I've seen a few references to the TTS using sport pads. In any event, they seemed totally fine to me, no fading even after fairly hard use, and with the ESP on during lapping.

Really?








I already ordered pads, lines and fluid. I guess it wont hurt. But you were talking about TTS's right? My is a plain TT


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthTTs* »_
Really?








I already ordered pads, lines and fluid. I guess it wont hurt. But you were talking about TTS's right? My is a plain TT









Yes, they use the TTS at the track school, it's all S models (plus the R8







) - the brakes on the TTS are different.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DarthTTs)*

OK,
Great info everyone thx!








So.... steel lines, performance pads (they squeak a lot) and race liquid are installed, I have like 3 weeks before the track so I guess I'm good to go.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DarthTTs)*

OK people,
Sorry for bringing this from the dead, but I think my next question is somehow related...
How about tires/rims? I have the 19's and I don't know if they can handle another track weekend.
Any particular set of tires for HPDE?


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DarthTTs)*

How'd you find the brakes on your track weekend with new pads, fluid & lines? 
Methinks maybe you should start a "Tires for the Track" thread for that Q...


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_How'd you find the brakes on your track weekend with new pads, fluid & lines? 
Methinks maybe you should start a "Tires for the Track" thread for that Q...

With upgraded pads, lines and fluid, they were great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Too noisy, but I never felt fade or anything. Maybe just once in a hard brake from 120 to 45 I smelt something, but went away.
You right, let me post a new thread.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DarthTTs)*

The smell of hot brakes is the smell of success.







I love it!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (eweu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eweu* »_The smell of hot brakes is the smell of success.







I love it!

Two months ago you tell me that I was overdriving because I overheated my brakes, now you love the smell of hot brakes.














JK, I know what you mean. 
Anyways, this is a topic still near and dear to my heart as I get ready for my track days this year. The cost of a fixed caliper kit is preventing that this year. With the fact that they use stock pads/rotors at Infineon, I'm tempted to just do that again, and see if a little more care can prevent the problem I had last year. 
But I am still contemplating a pad upgrade. I was looking at the Hawk HP Plus. Just curious if they have wear sensors. If not, will I get error codes?


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DrDomm)*

Note that they use the stock pads at Infineon too - the only thing they do it make sure not to set the emergency brake when you park right after track use since you may have the pads & rotors smokin' hot when you park it and using the emergency brake after this kind of use could cause cementite problems if the link above is to be believed.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DrDomm)*

Dr,
Yes they have sensors. They are the ones I bought for my track events. Too noisy, too dusty, but hell they will stop you. All other racers in my two track days were having issues with the brakes, not me...
No codes ( but I actually don't know if they connected them or whatnot) I have to take a look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DarthTTs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthTTs* »_Dr,
Yes they have sensors. They are the ones I bought for my track events. Too noisy, too dusty, but hell they will stop you. All other racers in my two track days were having issues with the brakes, not me...
No codes ( but I actually don't know if they connected them or whatnot) I have to take a look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did you drive home with them? Are they still on the car? Is it embarrassing how noisy they are? Just curious.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
Did you drive home with them? Are they still on the car? Is it embarrassing how noisy they are? Just curious.

I drove 4 hours with them on my way there and 4 more the way back. Yes, they are embarrasing














And they still in the car! I will find sometime next weekend to replace with the OEM ones, they are way too noisy.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
Two months ago you tell me that I was overdriving because I overheated my brakes, now you love the smell of hot brakes.














JK, I know what you mean.

Overdriving is having smoke billowing out of your wheels. The hot brake smell is just the smell of addiction.








I am still super duper happy with my Carbotechs. I got word from someone on QuattoWorld that the XP8's don't squeal on the street (just a mild upgrade from the Bobcats). After my next track day I'm going to keep them in the rear to see if that's true. If so, that would halve my pad swap time which would make me a happy camper.
But (and this will make you a happy camper)... I'm hoping to go BBK this year if I can swing it. Just a little more cooling and losing some unsprung weight is where I need to go next.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DarthTTs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthTTs* »_
I drove 4 hours with them on my way there and 4 more the way back. Yes, they are embarrasing














And they still in the car! I will find sometime next weekend to replace with the OEM ones, they are way too noisy.

And what about the re-bedding process? I read that you need to sand the rotors prior to using different pads. Then do the whole bedding process. Are you doing this?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (eweu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eweu* »_
Overdriving is having smoke billowing out of your wheels. The hot brake smell is just the smell of addiction.








I am still super duper happy with my Carbotechs. I got word from someone on QuattoWorld that the XP8's don't squeal on the street (just a mild upgrade from the Bobcats). After my next track day I'm going to keep them in the rear to see if that's true. If so, that would halve my pad swap time which would make me a happy camper.
But (and this will make you a happy camper)... I'm hoping to go BBK this year if I can swing it. Just a little more cooling and losing some unsprung weight is where I need to go next.

The line between good hard braking and overbraking/overdriving must be very fine. But I agree, there is nothing normal about smoking brakes.
If you do a brake kit, will you do rears as well? $$$


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
And what about the re-bedding process? I read that you need to sand the rotors prior to using different pads. Then do the whole bedding process. Are you doing this?

I went to a brake shop to get the pads, lines and fluid changed.







I bet they did that. I didnt ask.







I will make sure they do that next time...


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_If you do a brake kit, will you do rears as well? $$$

No. Are there even any companies doing rear kits for the TT? The rears are really just along for the ride. You can usually compensate for any braking imbalance by choosing F/R compounds accordingly.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (eweu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eweu* »_
No. Are there even any companies doing rear kits for the TT? The rears are really just along for the ride. You can usually compensate for any braking imbalance by choosing F/R compounds accordingly.

If you go by TireRack's info, there are Brembo kits for the rear. Not that it's necessary, but if you do a different front caliper color it might look funny. Guess you could always paint the stock rears.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Track days and OEM brakes. (DrDomm)*

Those rear Brembo brakes eliminate the hand brake. No way I'm doing that. Would look killer, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Didn't know that.


----------

